
Talking Discourse: An Interview with Jeff Atwood - ridruejo
http://blog.bitnami.com/2014/02/talking-discourse-interview-with-jeff.html
======
joesmo
Seriously, at this point, any of the major interpreted backend languages (PHP,
Ruby, Python) are capable of pretty much the same thing. The claim that a
language is more loved by its users or has a better community is nonsense.
Until you can prove that with numbers, it's just useless banter.

------
ScottWhigham
Is this a typo:

 _So it 's a pretty good blend of technologies. You know we're trying to get
out of the – what I call the MySQL and PHP ghetto, you know, where that's just
sort of the de facto standard. Not because it's actually any good but because
well it's installed everywhere so that's what I call server herpes. Every
server has it. So if every server has it then that's what you gotta use. But
we're trying to sort of break that paradigm up a little bit and say, "Hey,
Discourse is so good." It's a little bit like VisaCalc. I mean you got –
that's kind of a strong comparison but it's so good you want it on your
server, even if it requires Ruby and Postgres and Redis and things that are
good, you know? Things that are modern._

I'm assuming he said VisiCalc?

~~~
ebrescia
Yes, that was VisiCalc. Thanks for catching that!

~~~
pdwetz
Another typo: the link to the source is to "gethub.com/discourse". Funny thing
is when I clicked it I assumed GitHub was having another outtage until I
scanned the Url more closely.

------
jmccree
I love how PHP is mentioned in one paragraph in a long interview, yet gets two
bullet points and the title here at HN. Hate much?

~~~
kendalk
In defense of the PHP devs here, I think calling PHP "server herpes" was sort
of asking for it.

------
ozh
So it's ok to rewrite titles now?

